# Solved: Flash drive not recognized



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an 8gb PNY flash drive, that I just connectd to a new computer - Windows 7 Professional.

The first time I connected it, it was recognized.
Now, it is not.
I tried different USB ports - 2.0 and 3.0.
I know it is good because I connected it to my Blu-ray player and it is fine.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## 87654321 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I had the same problem try going to control panel and then to computer management
and then disk management plug in your drive and assign it a drive letter and it should work OK.


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

That was the first thing I tried.
It does not show in Disc Mgmt.


----------



## 87654321 (Mar 10, 2012)

See if Microsoft can fix it.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330140


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tried it - same problem.

It seems it happened after updates,
I've only had this new computer one day and already am pulling my hair out.
BTW - also still works in my old computer.

Thanks, anyway,


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

87654321 said:


> See if Microsoft can fix it.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330140


Microsoft said "drivers installed successfully", but it still did not work.
I called Asus and they had me uncheck " let this usb port allow shutdown".
Also didn't work.

I put the drive in the back of the computer and it was recognized instantly.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

